
The rise of Japan's 'super solo' culture – BBC Worklife - evo_9
https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20200113-the-rise-of-japans-super-solo-culture
======
mikekchar
Brian (the author of this article) used to live in the next town over from me
in Japan :-) Super nice guy. Nice to see his work.

I've done my fair share of solo drinking in Japan. I tend to bring Japanese
manga or books with me and read at the bar. This is kind of a flag that says,
"I speak Japanese". I've never failed to spend the evening chatting with
people :-) So I don't think people are necessarily looking for solitude.

I also often see young women sitting by themselves in cafes. Sitting at a
table by yourself sends a really different message. However, even then usually
I find that regulars get to know the staff and that usually results in people
getting to know each other. It's a bit like going to a local pub in the UK --
the staff introduces you to other people if you are a regular.

The absolute biggest thing that I find different is young women going on trips
alone. This is incredibly popular and obviously a departure from older
culture. My friends who were young when I met them (been here long enough that
I don't have any young friends left!) often specifically wanted to travel
alone. It was a kind of spirit of adventure. If you have only yourself to
depend on, then it's more exciting. And they don't just go to safe places.
I've had friends go camping in literal war zones! Maybe I just have crazy
friends :-) For me, though, it's one of the biggest surprises of the current
Japanese culture.

~~~
de_watcher
Travel alone is a common thing in EU though.

~~~
mikekchar
Sorry. It wasn't clear. I was comparing my impression of older Japanese
culture to current Japanese culture. From that perspective it seems
surprising.

------
sapporosnow
I am so glad this is changing. One thing I always irk about Asian culture (am
Asian) is the need to have friends to do things. I grew up in North America
and I always had the mindset that if you want to do it, then go for it.

Going out solo is great. That’s how you meet new friends. If you always hang
out with the same group, you never expand your circle. I hope this whole
culture of interdependency disappears.

I am reminded of the online quote by someone, “if you never learn to be alone,
you will always be lonely.”

